# No such thing as HDMI 2.0 cables



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

I am seeing a number posts by forum members about the need to use a HDMI 2.0 cable for UHD (aka 4k).
The problem is there is no such thing as any high speed HDMI cable will work with UHD. This is even noted by HDMI org.
http://www.hdmi.org/manufacturer/hdmi_2_0/index.aspx


> HDMI 2.0 does not define new cables or new connectors. Current High Speed cables (Category 2 cables) are capable of carrying the increased bandwidth.


Article from Blue Jeans Cables.
http://www.bluejeanscable.com/articles/note-about-hdmi-2.htm


> You don't need a new cable for HDMI 2.0. Really.


Article from CNet>
http://www.cnet.com/news/4k-hdmi-cables-are-nonsense/


> But guess what -- you don't need 4K HDMI cables, because your current HDMI ones can probably do 4K just fine.





> This means that even the cheapest high-speed HDMI cable can pass the maximum resolution possible with the current generation of Ultra HD 4K TVs.


Article from Digital Trends.
http://www.digitaltrends.com/home-theater/hdmi-2-0-explained/


> Dont throw away your HDMI cables
> 
> As mentioned above, HDMI 2.0a changes nothing about the size, shape, or wiring of HDMI cables. Should you wind up getting devices that are HDMI 2.0a compliant, your existing cables will work just fine. And since HDMI 2.0a is backward compatible with older HDMI versions, youll be able to connect your old Blu-ray player and/or AV receiver to a brand new HDMI 2.0a-equipped 4K Ultra HD TV with absolutely no problem.


These are issues not related to HDMI ports or HDMI cables.
HDCP, in any version. HDCP is a digital form of copy protection that is used to protect digital transports from devices to displays.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-bandwidth_Digital_Content_Protection
A failed HDCP signal will result in a blinking of the picture or complete loss of picture.

Color space issues, pink or green screen. All devices will output a specific color space and the display also has to be able to match that color space. If not you end up with a pink or green screen.
A lot of high end TVs have the ability to adjust the color space and will be found in the picture settings menu.

Color Space errors. This is caused by devices outputting a higher color space than what the content is made in. Right now all content is made using a color space of 4:2:0. TiVo's output a color space of 4:4:4, which means the TiVo will fill in the missing data with rounding bits. These rounding bits can cause rounding errors to some extent but will mostly go unnoticed if transported to the display in their native resolution, 1080p24, 1080i, 720p60, 480p60, 480i60. An improperly calibrated display will magnify these errors.
Using resolutions of 1080p60 or higher will result in adding a lot more rounding bits, which in turn produces a lot more rounding errors. Another misconception is the display will output this stream with out further processing. This is incorrect as the display will reprocess the in coming signal to match what the user has the picture settings at. If the display is not calibrated properly then it will add more errors to all the errors that the device sent to it.

One way to determine that a HDMI cable is failing is there will be a small or large number of white pixels on the display, or the video and audio may fail completely. A failing HDMI cable will not produce a different color temperature or contrast ratio.
http://www.cnet.com/news/why-all-hdmi-cables-are-the-same/


----------



## shoeboo (Nov 28, 2006)

Although HDMI Org is realizing some HDMI High Speed cables don't work at full bandwidth with all equipment (whether poor design or just counterfeit cables) and have come up with a new certification program. 
Press Release
FAQ


> Dont all current High Speed HDMI Cables work at 18Gbps?
> Although current High Speed HDMI cables are designed to handle the increased bandwidth of [email protected] video streams, we see a need for additional testing to ensure consistent performance at the higher speeds. We also foresee how higher bandwidth can result in increased EMI emissions, which can cause interference with wireless signals in home theater devices. This new program provides both testing and labeling to address both these issues for the manufacturer and the end user.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Just be aware that there were, in fact, really old HDMI cables that aren't high speed at all (they can't reliably do 1080p). Those cables are the one you do want to throw away .


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

not every cable is created equal. 

Some manufacturers cut corners to cut their costs.


----------

